# Sainsbury's "Red" Freeview box - any codes that work?



## rharnwel (Dec 13, 2001)

Hi,

My GF has just exchanged a cheap Alba Freeview box to Sainsbury's for not being compatible with the TiVo and returned with one branded just as "Red" ("stb014" in small text).

Does anyone know if this is a rebranded box, and if so, who the original manufacturer would be so I can find some suitable IR codes? I think life is too short to try every manufacturer, so if not I'd better take this one back too


----------



## BenFindlay (Mar 17, 2008)

Yep, I'm having the same problem; there is absolutely no branding on the sainsburys Red box, other than an oblique model no for which google has precisey one entry!

If we did half the codes each it wouldn't take too long 

I'll give it until the weekend.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Try Lodos or Goodmans - Sainsbury used to sell rebadged Lodos/Goodmans boxes. 

If that fails you could try the code search function


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

blindlemon said:


> If that fails you could try the code search function


I'm sure a URL for the instructions on this process would help and as its not easy to find with Google (I just tried) but I bet you know the URL perhaps you can post the link to the relevant page.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> I'm sure a URL for the instructions on this process would help and as its not easy to find with Google (I just tried) but I bet you know the URL perhaps you can post the link to the relevant page.


http://tivosupport2.instancy.com/Ti...-6f9a-42ec-8626-02dcef837619/ins_content.html

_Edit: this link is NOT relevant to the OP's question, but I'll leave it here anyway as it does answer Pete's _


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

Isn't that how to do a code search for TV remote codes.
I think the OP is looking for set top codes


----------



## Pete77 (Aug 1, 2006)

RichardJH said:


> Isn't that how to do a code search for TV remote codes.
> 
> I think the OP is looking for set top codes


So they are. It was blindlemon what confused me your honour.

So the only option is to find someone with a Pronto remote to send the codes to Gary. Or try all the Freeview codes on the offchance or return the box to Sainsbury as faulty and get one that it has been established in the forum that Tivo does have the remote codes for.


----------



## blindlemon (May 12, 2002)

Pete77 said:


> So they are. It was blindlemon what confused me your honour.


Actually, it was you that confused me


----------



## BenFindlay (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks for the idea of Lodos or goodmans, but sadly neither of those do the job (guess what, they share one of the codes anyway!) ;

I think you're right about taking it back. I'll read up here first.


----------

